# Resident Evil 5 demo



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone else tried it yet? It looks stunning but there are screen tearing issues everywhere during the cut scenes and the controls are far too clumsy for the type of game it's become. I really hope the full game is better as the demo has been a massive, massive let down for me.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

was this on ps3 or xbox?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

XBox. I've just tried it again on another level incase it was just the one I had tried and this one was even worse. Bad camera angles, unclear objectives, fidgety controls again, and the knife. Oh dear the knife.

You can't walk, move, strafe or do anything when you have your weapon aimed. Even the knife. So if you want to stab something that's slightly out of your range you have to put the knife away, redraw your pistol, walk forwards a step, holster your pistol and then get your knife out again. :lol: Good work Capcom!


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

tried the demo, i thot it was very decent. Had no real problem setting about those zombies. They have incorporated some nice moves, cant remember too much about because it was about a month ago since i played it. JAP DEMO. The trailer does look awesome. Street Fighter 4 is suppose to be awesome, best fighting game for a while.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just played it co-op with my brother, still ran out of ammo and could not complete either level. And that was mostly using head shots. Terrible, terrible demo. Capcom ****ed up big time with this one.


----------

